# CS2 & D800 problems



## Knik (Oct 21, 2012)

I own a D1X and a D70. I have always shot in RAW (.NEF file extension) and open my RAW images in CS2 Photoshop. This has worked well for many years. I just bought a NIKON D800, shot my images in RAW, and when attempting to open RAW images in CS2 PS I got a message that basically states, "Cannot complete request because it is not the right kind of document".

The program that is part of CS2 allows me to open RAW images, manipulate RAW images, and then send these to CS2 PS for post processing and or conversions to perhaps jpeg, tiff, psd, etc.  

I am use to using this program as it is and really don't wish to begin using a different program. Have you any suggestions as to what I must do inorder to open the D800 RAW images in CS2 (as I have done for years)?

Knik


----------



## ann (Oct 21, 2012)

you need to upgrade the acr program, however i don't believe cs2 is supported any longer. You will need to upgrade PS or check here for another option

Adobe DNG Software Development Kit (SDK)

You could use the program that came with the camera for a start.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 21, 2012)

Download the Adobe DNG converter, convert your raw images to DNG. THey're still raw, just Adobe's version of raw. 
CS2 is no longer supported (we are on CS6 now) and it (obviously) is much older than the D800, so it doesn't work. I'd REALLY want to upgrade to at least CS4, preferably CS5. You are missing A LOT of capability in raw processing in CS2.


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2012)

Many camera makers use proprietary Raw file formats. Each new camera model from those camera makers has a _unique_ Raw file format. There are well over 100 Raw file formats.

Adobe has to reverse engineer each new Raw file format that appears. - Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras
From that link we see that the D800 was first supported with ACR 6.7 (CS 5 Camera Raw/Lightroom 3).

Adobe offers upgrade pricing ($199) 3 release versions back. So registered CS 2 owners qualified for upgrade pricing up to and including CS 5.
Owners of CS 3, CS 4, CS 5 currently qualify for CS 6 upgrade pricing.
When/If you decide to upgrade from CS 2, you no longer qualify for upgrade pricing. (full retail price is currently $699).

When the release of CS 6 was approaching, Adobe announced a change to their upgrade pricing policy, such that upgrade pricing would only extend back 1 release version, and only CS 5 owners would qualify for CS 6 upgrade pricing. After much online discussion suggesting the policy change had not been announced far enough in advance, Adobe did not implement that policy change at that time.

Photoshop CS 5 owners should not be surprised if Adobe activates that 1 release version upgrade policy for CS 7.


----------



## Knik (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks folks. Much appreciate your help. Taking advantage of your suggestions I downloaded Adobe's DNG software and that cured my problem.

Knik


----------

